

Show HN: Citizapp – Build Business Applications Without Code - faycalz
http://citizapp.com

======
faycalz
Hi, I created this software with the idea that most of businesses needed a
collaborative and custom software at low cost (in replacement of spreadsheets
for example). We really want to build a great tool, so any feedback is really
appreciated (actually, we love negative feedback.. ;-) Thanks all !

------
camhenlin
There shouldn't be any spaces between the last word in a sentence and the
punctuation for the sentence when writing in English.

~~~
faycalz
We will correct this. Thank you!

------
zubairq
I just signed up and tried the product. I thought the landing page was
great,but the product itself was too hard for me to figure out

~~~
faycalz
Thanks ! We should definitely improve user on-boarding. We're adding some
features like Tour & videos, but if you have any examples of great user on-
boarding feel free to share.

